# which apps are available on the Bolt?



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

is there a list somewhere?

I think the apps most of us want, such as Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, Hulu, will be there. eventually for hulu, I know.

will CBS all access be there? How about TWC app?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

kisby said:


> is there a list somewhere?
> 
> I think the apps most of us want, such as Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, Hulu, will be there. eventually for hulu, I know.
> 
> will CBS all access be there? How about TWC app?


Right now other than Hulu & Live365 the Bolt has the same apps as the Roamios & Premieres. I am guessing once the new Hulu appp is release that apps will pretty much be the same on all Series 4-6 TiVos unless there is a real hardware restriction. Streaming sites willing to go through TiVo app development will want it on all TiVos that will run it correctly. So for now no CBS all access or TWC apps.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

In a screenshot on TiVo's BOLT Welcome Center, I see the WWE app. https://www.tivo.com/assets/images/mytivo/page_elements/multi-room.png


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

JWhites said:


> In a screenshot on TiVo's BOLT Welcome Center, I see the WWE app. https://www.tivo.com/assets/images/mytivo/page_elements/multi-room.png


That supposed to be coming for everyone.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Oh ok. Didn't know.


----------



## JoeRP (Jul 7, 2016)

Need HBO Now. If I subscribe to HBO on Tivo, I can't use it on Amazon Fire, and vice versa. I have no cable or "provider" since I use OTA for local channels. Need Starz and Showtime as well.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeRP said:


> Need HBO Now. If I subscribe to HBO on Tivo, I can't use it on Amazon Fire, and vice versa. I have no cable or "provider" since I use OTA for local channels. Need Starz and Showtime as well.


You can't subscribe to HBO on TiVo. The only way it works on TiVo is via a provider.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

JoeRP said:


> Need HBO Now. If I subscribe to HBO on Tivo, I can't use it on Amazon Fire, and vice versa. I have no cable or "provider" since I use OTA for local channels. Need Starz and Showtime as well.


If you subscribe to Hulu, you can add a full Showtime subscription to your Hulu account for an extra $9/mo. and then find and watch all the Showtime content (ad-free as always) through the Hulu app.

Or, if you subscribe to Amazon Prime, you can add either a Showtime or a Starz subscription to your Prime account for an extra $9/mo. Unfortunately, the Amazon Video app for TiVo hasn't been updated since they began offering add-on video subscriptions, so you can't necessarily find Showtime and Starz content inside the app on your TiVo if you've subscribed to it. But if you use a web browser or a more modern version of the Amazon Video app (like on Android or iOS), you can add Showtime and Starz content to your Amazon Video watchlist there and then you'll see it in the watchlist when you use the TiVo app and can watch it there.


----------

